# Landeron 248 - Stem Removal And Fix?



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

About 18 months ago I bought a couple of watches from Germany, both listed as non-working. I only wanted one of them, a Citizen Navihawk (which I got repaired) and the other has sat in my box of bits.

Today I had a look at it.

Its a chrono, inscribed BWC SWISS and incabloc.



The crown had snapped off and it looks like there has been a small amount of water / moisture ingress.

Taking the back off revealed a wonderful movement, which I thought at first was a 7733, but a bit or research identified as a *Landeron 248*.











I was going to tinker with this, but to be honest I think it deserves better than me (much better!!).

With a bit of attention I think it could be really nice.

So, is fitting a new stem & crown a simple task for a watchmaker? I would think so, the only issue being parts maybe?

Can anyone recommend someone please?

Thanks.


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

fitting the new stem and crown is a nice job to do, and there are loads of parts available for it


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks to Thomasr, I've removed the broken stem.

You just undo this screw



and the stem comes out



I've cleaned the pushers up



and the case and crystal.

I popped the hour hand back on, put the stem back in and carefully wound the watch (it wasn't easy!!).

Its been running for just over two hours and currently looks spot on timing wise.

So, I just need a new stem and I think I'll have a very nice vintage watch.

Oh yes, this piece came out when I took the movement out of the case



so I'll need to figure out where it goes.

(I think its the flyback lever spring - part number 8340)


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

do you actually need a new stem? looks ok but theres a bit of crown left on it


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

Hmmm. I assumed it had snapped off. Maybe not.

After 10.5 hrs, the watch was still running on time, so I'll take the stem out tonight, clean it and remove the bit of broken crown from it.

Then I need to find a new crown, Luckily I've got a Cousins catalogue which has a lots of pictures.


----------

